# My Boy Maccers...



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

#1








Nikon D300, 70-300VRII @ 116mm (35mm equivalent: 174mm), 1/80 sec, _f_/4.8, 0.00ev, ISO2800


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Very handsome boy.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

WOW! What a terrific looking boy you've got! Just want to reach out and hug him, sweet face and all!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photo of your handsome boy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous shot of your handsome Maccers, love it.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What a lovely portrait...you've truly captured that genuine golden retriever look!!! It's amazing what you can portray in a black & white photo. Nice work!


Pete


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Fantastic shot Wally!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Very handsome boy.





Blondie said:


> WOW! What a terrific looking boy you've got! Just want to reach out and hug him, sweet face and all!





rik said:


> Beautiful photo of your handsome boy





CAROLINA MOM said:


> Gorgeous shot of your handsome Maccers, love it.





FeatherRiverSam said:


> What a lovely portrait...you've truly captured that genuine golden retriever look!!! *It's amazing what you can portray in a black & white photo.* Nice work! Pete





Otter said:


> Fantastic shot Wally!


*Many thanks to everybody, I truly appreciated it, but how can anyone take a bad photo when you have a handsome boy like Maccers... ...*
*I do love photos in B&W John, they can sometimes express the feelings more that colour...*


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

He is beautiful in black and white ...love his curly coat!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a great picture !!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Great photo! He's very expressive.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Always51 said:


> He is beautiful in black and white ...love his curly coat!!





Rob's GRs said:


> That is a great picture !!





Dexter12 said:


> Great photo! He's very expressive.


Many thanks to all of you for your kind comments about my lovely boy Maccers... 
I just love B&W shots of our gang, as they seem to be ageless... ..

Just a few more of them... I can't remember if I had shown any of these before but if so, I hope you don't mind and don't get too bored...

#2... Maccers...









#3... Maccers...









#4... Maccers...









#5... And our girl Maesie in also in B&W...









#6... Maesie...









#7... This is one of my favorites of Maccers that I took a while back..


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

#2 is awesome Wally. Maccers eye is perfect.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh my goodness, is he ever beautiful! Do you run your hands through those curls for hours? He is precious. You're a great photographer too!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

What a handsome guy! He looks serious! How old is he?


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

We just crossed posts...the rest of those pictures are stunning!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Otter said:


> #2 is awesome Wally. Maccers eye is perfect.


Thanks Joe, the 85 is great to use at 1.4....



AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh my goodness, is he ever beautiful! Do you run your hands through those curls for hours? He is precious. You're a great photographer too!


Thank you, and that's what I do everyday, his curls are just great...
And thanks for the kind word about my photography...



Angelina said:


> What a handsome guy! He looks serious! How old is he?


Yeah he does give that serious look in photos, but believe me this 9 1/2 year old boy has a smile on his face more than that the serious look shown here... ...



Angelina said:


> We just crossed posts...the rest of those pictures are stunning!


Thank you very much, I'm glad you liked the shots of both my boy Maccers and my girl Maesie...


----------

